# Transfer suppliers that can/will print halftones



## Head Referee (Jul 9, 2009)

The title says it all... I would like to be able to sent some art off for print that has a lot of distress and grunge to it that is built with halftones... Most of the suppliers I have called will not or cannot handle this... Please help... I'm not ready to have to buy a screen printing press or a dtg machine yet


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello,
We print halftones but it really just depends on the design. If you are trying to use halftones in small text transfers probably aren’t your best choice. We take it case by case and advise the customer what will work best after we have looked at the art and know what the customers’ expectations are.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard Sportswear will print halftones, or they did last time I asked.


----------

